# Doing my first craft fair on September 13th!



## AshleyR (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so excited!

I live in a very remote area so opportunities for me to participate in craft fairs, farmers markets, etc. are few and far between. There are plenty of small communities around here that usually have an annual fair once a year, but that's it (totalling about 5 fairs/year within 8 hours of me!) -- Yeah, I'm in the REAL boonies!

Anyway, the fair in September is in a town about an hour from me. It's smaller than my town, but apparently the fair is "one of the biggest in the area". Soooooo, I'm a little excited! Yet nervous at the same time!

Anyone have any tips for me? How much to bring, WHAT to bring, etc? etc? I've never been to this fair before so I'm not sure how fancy my table will need to be. I just sent an email to have them send me a registration form and hopefully there will be some helpful info on there since I have no idea what to expect.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Rosey (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't have tips but I wanted to say congrats and good luck!


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 21, 2009)

Expect to do 4X your table fee in sales and bring 8X in product if you have it.  Break up your display.  Do not just lay product on a flat table, I did my first one.  Put your best products where customers will see them first before anything else.  Also if you have something special set a little sign out there by it so with a quick glance everybody will know you have it.  There are alot of people who stroll by and in thier mind they are saying "hmmm it's soap".   If you know me you know I sell alot of beer soaps.  My second show better than half way thru I thought there are alot of people looking but not seeing so I made a simple sign that said "Beer Soap" and had twice as many stop at my booth.  I have taken that to extremes now but it works.  Also be ready to tell people why your stuff is better than the soap at the grocery store that costs $1.  

Hope this helps and let us know how it goes and don't forget to TAKE LOTS OF PICTURES FOR US!

Bruce


----------



## Lindy (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh you are going to have so much fun!  I agree with Bruce - have a multi-level display - I bought those small wire shelves that sit by themselves and then put a cloth over the whole thing.  I added some fancy little tri level shelf on top of that.  I use baskets from Voyaguer to hold my soaps - I find it keeps them tidy but still gives a luxurious feel.  In each basket I do 2 rows side x side which allows me to display 2 types of soap per basket and I keep the extra bars under the table which is fully draped.  Add something to the table that is purely ornamental - I use flowers because it just adds interest, but that's me.  Depending on whether you're using a tent or not you can attach a banner with your company name and slogan to either the table or the back of the tent.  I'm going to get a lawn style sign double sided to place in the grass in front of my table as well, or maybe a sandwich board.

HTH - those are just some ideas and as creative as you are I just know you are going to do fantastic!


----------



## AK_Homesteader (Jul 22, 2009)

Great tips - different levels, not all flat, table covering to the floor so you can stash your stuff underneath and everything will look nice.  I would suggest a taller chair or stool, so that you can see the people while you are sitting down.  Set up your display at home before the show so you can see how it will look.  Make up some business cards with your phone number and website if you have one so people can find you.  I made up a brochure about my soaps that I have on the table for people to take.  I use brown paper sacks for bags and put stickers on them with my logo and company name.  In each bag I put a list of my upcoming shows so they know where they can get more!  Another thing I have done is to have a drawing for a gift basket - great way to start building your mailing list!

I've read that you should take twice as much as you expect to sell so your table always looks full - but that is hard if you don't know how many you will sell.  I've found that the more kinds I had, the more I would sell.  I started out with just 6 kinds, now I have 15.  I've also read that one way to measure a good show is that you gross 10x the entry fee - I've found this to be true sometimes and I set this as my goal.

Here was my first show two years ago - I was so scared!  I am not an outgoing person, so selling was really out of my comfort zone.  But after the first day, it wasn't so bad and I don't mind it at all now.






Good luck with your show Ashley!  Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## AshleyR (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great tips!

Wow, AK_Homesteader, your set up looks great! So inviting! I am also not very outgoing - as a matter of fact I am rather anti-social, LOL so stuff like this makes me very nervous. I'm sure it will all go smoothly though.

I just purchased a table cover that goes right to the floor, and two big 6 ft. banners from Vistaprint! One has my business name on it for the front of the table, and the other says "GO GREEN!" and has my website address (I will have that on the wall behind my display - should catch some attention!) I'm going to pick up some baskets and crates next time I go out of town (no shopping here ).

Thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats Ashley!  Everyone has given great tips so all I can add is....this will be a wonderful experience for you and you will learn soooo much.  The next one will be a piece of cake after that, and you will evolve what you do each time until you have your display exactly right for you.  It's all good fun, so enjoy yourself  

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 23, 2009)

Ashley you'll be fine.
Your soap is beautiful, so now matter how you display it, it will still be beautiful!
Your signage sounds great, you've got your packaging all sorted, it's all go!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck Ashley. Wish you loads of sales and repete orders!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Simply beautiful, AK_Homesteader. Love the handmade soap sign -- leaves no doubt about who  you are.


----------



## KSL (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck Ashley!  I"m sure you'll do great!

Anyway you can get a hold of some apple orchard looking type baskets?  Would suit your "style" I think.... anyways, just an idea.. lol

And I agree with everyone else about the multi-level displays!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 23, 2009)

We'll want to see lots of pics, Ashley. And knowing you from the forum, I can't believe for one moment that you are antisocial. You seem to be very upbeat and friendly!   

Nice display AK_Homesteader!    

Jude


----------



## rubato456 (Jul 23, 2009)

best of luck ashley! my first show is mid october.....but yes they say that you need to do levels and bring lots....i'm working on my stock now.....take pix! i'll try to do this too


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

All the best with your first craft show  Ashley . You will do great


----------



## Lindy (Jul 24, 2009)

A_K_Homesteader - great display!  I love the welcoming and homey feeling it has!

Ashley I just know you are going to do fantastic - BTW - Happy Birthday lady!


----------



## AshleyR (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I lucked out yesterday and came across an awesome sale on baskets at Canadian Tire. They are the perfect size to arrange like AK_Homesteader! I picked up 16 of them. If I change my mind before the show and decide not to display my soaps that way (I change my mind a LOT! I wouldn't be surprised if I do....) I can still use the baskets for gift baskets. They're big and I got them for less than a dollar each! 

This show I'm doing is only on Saturday. There's an outdoor festival in a city a couple of hours away on Sunday. I'm wondering if I should do both now. I know the festival will have a huge turnout, but I'd need to bring my own tables and get a tent. $$$! It may be too much for my first time out selling my soaps to do both shows in one weekend. What do you think?


----------



## Lindy (Jul 29, 2009)

Ashley I think you should both.  You can get a tgent from Sears for about $75 and a 6' table from Staples is about $65.


----------

